# 1997 240sx i want to buy



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i live in san diego and there is someone selling a 240sx. It has 77,000 miles, leather interior, rear spoiler, and sunroof. the car is completely stock except for an air filter. i took it for a test drive and it drove great. The guy is asking 15,900 firm for it. Now I know 97-98 5 speed 240sx' are very rare even more rare with the leather interior but this price seems a little high considering it is a 7 year old car. Does this price seem reasonable? I told him if it was all right if i had my mechanic test the engine and he said that is fine but he will not budge on the price. Kelley Blue Book lists the asking price to be around 7900. would paying 16000 for this 240 be a rip off?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

To put it bluntly. He's insane! You can find another one for less.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

thats what i thought. should i even bother having my mechanic look at it if he won't lower the price?


----------



## Journer (Jun 13, 2004)

g200sx said:


> thats what i thought. should i even bother having my mechanic look at it if he won't lower the price?


heres what i say....tell him you are interested...but don't make ANY promises. Keep searching for what you want, and you will most likely find and awesome deal. If you don't see anything you like or the deal is just as bad, give it time, only a super rich retard would pay that much money for a completly stock 240. The only way i would even pay CLOSE to that would be if the car was a 98 with virtually NO miles on it...just my two cents though. Look around on autotrader and cars.com for some stuff, every now and then they have somthing nice. Main thing though is BE PATIENT and when something comes up that is an awesome deal and you like it, BUY BUY BUY, chances are someone is out for the same thing  hope that helps...

journer


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that is complete bs.. that car is worth no more than 5grand


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats even higher than a dealer would sell that car.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks for the feedback guys. i think i probably will wait until i find the right price.


----------



## srtwenty (Jun 7, 2004)

u might as well find a good automatic for 6k and do a swap in it. for that price it better have an built s15 motor in it


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

so the guy calls me up today and asks me whats up. i told him i talked to my bank and they said that the value of a '97 240 is only 8000 and they felt it was in my best interest to not purchase the vehicle for 16000. they felt it was a high risk because at 77000 miles on a 7 year old car a lot of parts are getting ready to give. the guy responded by saying that i should show my bank how much other 240s are going for. he asks me what can i offer him then. i tell him i will give him 9000 (only because i knew he wouldn't take it). he says that is too low and if i can come up with a better offer i can give him a call. i said good luck and thanks.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

16k is crazy. hell i have a 92 with only 65,800 miles that im selling for like 3500 does that mean i should up my selling price to 25k??? i think he was smokin something.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i think he probably overpaid for it so hes trying to make money back. i think 9k was still generous oh well his loss.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

jenns240 said:


> 16k is crazy. hell i have a 92 with only 65,800 miles that im selling for like 3500 does that mean i should up my selling price to 25k??? i think he was smokin something.


i think you're smoking something....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> 16k is crazy. hell i have a 92 with only 65,800 miles that im selling for like 3500 does that mean i should up my selling price to 25k??? i think he was smokin something.


high price for a 92 s13 my friend


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> high price for a 92 s13 my friend


whats high the 3500 or the 25k? cuz i was jk about the 25k i know my car aint worth anywhere near that.


----------



## tryiian (Jun 20, 2004)

iGave 2800 for my 95 manual last month.
154k miles tho.

excellent kondition, handles like nuthin else. and that neat khameleon green.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

check this out. the car is no longer on autotrader but while i was browsing through cars.com i found the same one. looks like no one wants to get ripped off. 
http://www.cars.com/search/used/cc/...tml?paId=149507058&aff=national&src=&cid=null

oh wait he lowered the price by a 1000 bucks.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hoyl rip off batman. no pix, no info on mileage -_- i didn't know s14 se had an option of WHITE leather interior..


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i saw it up close but it wasn't white. the guy's kind of dumb because it is more of tan with black. when i met with the guy for a test drive he started telling me that he couldn't sell me the car if i raced it. he started talking about how it would kill him if someone didn't take good care of his car he would be upset. i told him i don't race but gosh what a weirdo.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

haahah maybe he's color blind


----------

